# job seeker visa



## Hisham30 (Jan 29, 2015)

Good day every one ..
I had a question about german job seeker visa .
I have found my university is H+ (recognized in germany ) but to obtain job seeker visa do i need certain professions or any professional ?


----------



## arc123 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi,
Please let me know How did you find that your university is H+


----------

